# EWT Vs Capt Eddie Inserts



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 28, 2014)

I've gone through 2 EWT R2 inserts and most recently 2 replacement cutters from capt Eddie.  

I'm convinced that the EWT inserts are better.  Cut better and last a little longer.  

I can't prove it, but I believe it. 

That said, the Eddie inserts are a good bit cheaper and they do work well enough for sure.  

I'm not entirely sure what I'll do next time around.


----------



## randyrls (Mar 28, 2014)

Dan;  Have you tried honing them on a diamond credit card?  I have a cutter that I have used for literally years.  It is noticeably thinner than when I bought it.


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 28, 2014)

A while back, Paul said he would sharpen them for 5 bucks a pop.


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 28, 2014)

Dan, if you can live with an R4, Global Tooling has some great ones for $2.61 each.  They are crazy sharp and hold an edge a long time.

Carbide Insert Knives - Global Tooling

Scroll down the page to:
_For  "Byrd" Shelix ® Journal (Helical) Heads -- 15mm x 15mm x 2.5mm - 4-edge -  Radius Faces _
_100mm face radius - 15mm x 15mm x 2.5mm. Fits "Byrd" Shelix ® Heads - Byrd Ref. P/N 1791212 (Priced per knife, sold in boxes of 10.) _*Knives marked with 'BT' *


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 28, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> Dan, if you can live with an R4, Global Tooling has some great ones for $2.61 each.  They are crazy sharp and hold an edge a long time.  Carbide Insert Knives - Global Tooling  Scroll down the page to: For  "Byrd" Shelix ® Journal (Helical) Heads -- 15mm x 15mm x 2.5mm - 4-edge -  Radius Faces  100mm face radius - 15mm x 15mm x 2.5mm. Fits "Byrd" Shelix ® Heads - Byrd Ref. P/N 1791212 (Priced per knife, sold in boxes of 10.) Knives marked with 'BT'



Maybe I'll experiment with those next.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 28, 2014)

randyrls said:


> Dan;  Have you tried honing them on a diamond credit card?  I have a cutter that I have used for literally years.  It is noticeably thinner than when I bought it.



I have and got a little extra life.  I should have spent longer at it I think.


----------



## kyaggie (Mar 29, 2014)

I agree that the EWT inserts last longer than Capt. Eddie's but only somewhat in my hands and nowhere near enough longer for me to justify the much higher price.

YMMV,
Mike


----------



## Nikitas (Mar 29, 2014)

I have the 15mm x 15mm r4 if you want to try...


----------



## shastastan (Apr 1, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> plano_harry said:
> 
> 
> > Dan, if you can live with an R4, Global Tooling has some great ones for $2.61 each.  They are crazy sharp and hold an edge a long time.  Carbide Insert Knives - Global Tooling  Scroll down the page to: For  "Byrd" Shelix ® Journal (Helical) Heads -- 15mm x 15mm x 2.5mm - 4-edge -  Radius Faces  100mm face radius - 15mm x 15mm x 2.5mm. Fits "Byrd" Shelix ® Heads - Byrd Ref. P/N 1791212 (Priced per knife, sold in boxes of 10.) Knives marked with 'BT'
> ...



Based on Harry's suggestion (another thread).  I bought those cutters and they work fine.  I have not used them enough to wear any down yet though.  Based on a Youtube, I bought a diamond stone for $22.  It says to just do 6 passes.  With 10 cutters and a diamond stone, I'm thinking that I won't be buying anymore cutters for a long time.

Stan


----------



## jzerger (Apr 4, 2014)

Does global tooling mentioned above sell the actual tool or just the inserts? I have a fairly old penpro(use it for virtually everything ) but think its time for a another. Are the insert sizes universal enough that global tools inserts will fit the ferrel penpro? His are angled slightly( the r4). Thanks, john


----------



## Fireengines (Apr 4, 2014)

Is this what you are looking for at $4.59?

Easy Wood Tools Ci1 R4 4" Radius Carbide Replacement Cutter


----------



## LarryDNJR (Apr 4, 2014)

I have purchased one of these before.

Carbide Inserts - Holbren

Byrd Carbide Inserts for Shelix Heads

10 pack for $29.95 it has lasted me two years now and I still have 3 unused inserts.  Soon I'll start sharpening with my Trend Solid double-Sided Diamond Whetstone 
3" Pocket Stone Fine 600/Coarse 340 to salvage the used inserts I have.


----------



## jzerger (Apr 4, 2014)

I believe that these cutters (inserts) are the ones I need (thanks).
I didn't see that they sold the entire tool (with handle & shaft).
I'm not equipped to make the metal shaft of the tool.
Thanks again,
john


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 4, 2014)

I bought my carbide cutters from Capt Eddie and have been using them (particularly the round one) for over a year. I just remove it and sharpen on a diamond hone and keeps on going.


----------



## plano_harry (Apr 4, 2014)

jzerger said:


> I believe that these cutters (inserts) are the ones I need (thanks).
> I didn't see that they sold the entire tool (with handle & shaft).
> I'm not equipped to make the metal shaft of the tool.
> Thanks again,
> john


 
John the Global Tooling Byrd cutters will fit a Woodchuck Penpro without modification.  That is what I use.


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Apr 4, 2014)

*carbide cutters*

Hello  the carbide cutters can be sharpened very easily with a diamond stone.  You take it off a few passes on the flat side and your good as new.  I use Captan Eddies and other brands and really do not see a big differnce.
Brian








Dan Masshardt said:


> I've gone through 2 EWT R2 inserts and most recently 2 replacement cutters from capt Eddie.
> 
> I'm convinced that the EWT inserts are better.  Cut better and last a little longer.
> 
> ...


----------



## kyaggie (Apr 5, 2014)

What grit diamond hone do you recommend?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jul 27, 2017)

I  go from 200,300,400,600 steps. I have been using the same carbide for over a year. I sharpen every once in a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Loucurr (Jul 27, 2017)

plano_harry said:


> jzerger said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that these cutters (inserts) are the ones I need (thanks).
> ...



Would those fit the PSI 3 in 1 carbide tool?


----------

